# Dogs in rented accommodation



## Irish_nz (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all,

My family and I intend to move to Nelson and have been looking at rented accommodation in the area, we have been surprised at the amount of property that won't allow dogs. 

I was hoping someone could explain why dogs are not permitted? 

Regards.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Irish_nz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My family and I intend to move to Nelson and have been looking at rented accommodation in the area, we have been surprised at the amount of property that won't allow dogs.
> 
> ...


Hi there
As a landlord myself I can probably answer this one. 
We don't allow dogs or cats in our property now, as unfortunately we have had tenants that have allowed their pets to soil the house quite badly. 
So the few that mistreat their rental properties have spoiled it for the rest.


----------



## tamarisk (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi - we aren't in Nelson but our landlord is fine with dogs, as are quite a few others in the area. It limits your choices, but not by too much. Bear in mind though that the dog control is fairly strict especially about not allowing your dog to wander - ie the property should ideally be fully fenced,and the dog has to be registered and chipped.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

Have a look at this

*Nelson City Council Dog Control Policy* also *Key Facts - Dog Control*

Outlines the restrictions placed on dog owners.

For rental properties - many reasons - as above post mentioned, the requirement for adequate fencing, and in many cases this involves fencing inside the property boundary as well; potential to upset neighbours with barking etc. I was clear on a no pets rule when i rented out my (furnished) house, potential damage, smells, cost of upgrading fences, and upset neighbours outweighed any possible benefits to me (none).


----------

